# Can someone identify these shingles ?



## tomk15 (Aug 29, 2007)

Could someone tell me what these shingles are ? They are 10 years old and organic. The homeowner wants to see if they have any type of claim. The builder is out of business. Thanks.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Size of shingle would help us out. Are they 12 x 36 with 5" exposure? Does it have a plastic strip on back.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Certainteed had a line like that out. I forget what they called them, but these are the ones.:thumbsup: We used alot of them in the late 90s.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Those were the old Horizon shangle. Tell them they missed the boat on that claim. They are too old and Certainteed won't give much when waiting so long.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Thems some ol' arse dimensional shingles.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I used those on my home 21 years ago. They only lasted about 15. I also missed the boat on my claim. They sure sounded like a good idea at the time, & from the street they were a good value, until they failed.
Joe


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

MJW said:


> Those were the old Horizon shangle. Tell them they missed the boat on that claim. They are too old and Certainteed won't give much when waiting so long.


 What was the problem with them?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

loneframer said:


> What was the problem with them?


They were pretty much a cheap 3 tab with some lipstick.


----------



## MrRoofer (Sep 21, 2008)

Those look like IKO Renaissance, arguably the worst shingle ever made :cheesygri.

Hard to tell for sure if it is IKO or what others are mentioning.

Always had problems with blowoffs, cracking and premature failure (the thick parts tend to lose massive chunks of granules leaving only paper mat). Some failed in as little as 5 years. I put tons of em on personally in the ninetys early 2000's, all the look of an architectural, with all the pain of lining up the keys, or not :laughing:. Because of how they got stacked in supply yards they were always lumpy so you had to be quite painstaking when nailing or they would fly away first wind...some do anyway. All the new houses got them as they were a great deal for the builders.

They still make them.

And they know they are total garbage .

Most shingle warranties aren't worth the plastic bundle wrapper, especially IKO, and after ten years proration, I don't think it matters who the manufacturer is. I know with IKO they like to come out with fine tooth and comb, so god forbid you have 1 nail 1/8" low or something goofy like that on the _entire_ roof, they will deny the claim.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

loneframer said:


> What was the problem with them?


The Certainteed lawsuit. Google it if you haven't read about it. The Horizon and New Horizon shangle are the main culprits.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Horizen "Shangle" I think sold by Menards around here.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Certainteed Horizon
Mine cupped, flaked, wore through, & in general simply decintegrated. They were an organic. They were all over around here, as they were used extensively by Drees homes, among others. With tar paper, or not made no difference.
Joe


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

MJW said:


> Those were the old Horizon shangle. Tell them they missed the boat on that claim. They are too old and Certainteed won't give much when waiting so long.


There is still an active law suit going on, I found the information via google for a home owner just last month.
I didn't save the site on my puter tho, was on the home owners puter.

It will take longer, and you will get much less, but you can still get some monies out of Certainteed.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Slyfox said:


> There is still an active law suit going on, I found the information via google for a home owner just last month.
> I didn't save the site on my puter tho, was on the home owners puter.
> 
> It will take longer, and you will get much less, but you can still get some monies out of Certainteed.


Correct. Let me know what you get for them. I heard they are not paying near what they were in the past.

Outside of 10 years, you may as well forget it. That is with any warranty.


----------



## tomk15 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Shingle Size*

Shingles are 13 1/4 x 39 1/4. So they are metric. Exposure is however only 5 inches. My original guess was IKO or Certainteed Horizon. Thanks for the help so far. 
We actually use only Gaf shingles( 14 yrs no problems)and have found here in MA that if you spend a fair amount of money on shingles and know the rep it does help with claim.


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

MJW said:


> Correct. Let me know what you get for them. I heard they are not paying near what they were in the past.
> 
> Outside of 10 years, you may as well forget it. That is with any warranty.


I made it very clear to the home owner that he would not get a lot,
but being he's looking at a $13,250.00 re-roof,
he's more than willing to get what he can.

He was one of the fortunate, he had a good roofer that installed the roof.
It has had no wind damage or leaks since I installed it,
if it wasn't for the guys he hired to install the metal roof over his patio and causing a leak at the eave where they tied into the shingles, which is why I was on the roof last month, he would not have known about the faulty shingles.
They are splitting, curling and losing granules at a high rate,
but with i&w on all eaves and valleys and 30# felt under them nothing has leaked due to the faulty shingles yet.


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

I am not sure what brand those shingles are.

I am sure that they are not Certainteed Horizons.

Maybe IKO.


----------



## Lab Rat (Mar 19, 2006)

There not Certainteed, they never made metric Horizon.
They are all 12" X 36" .Plus the overlay pads are straight
Certainteeds are at a slight angle for the most part.


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

*Iko*

It's IKO, CT made only standard size 36" wide.


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

Learn summthin new every day, didn't realize the old horizon were strictly standard.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, with all that being said, what might a good 30 yr. shingle be?


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

rjconstructs said:


> Ok, with all that being said, what might a good 30 yr. shingle be?


In my area the most stocked/most sold, by Banner and ABC Supply,
1- GAF/Elk
2- OC
3- Tamko
4- Certainteed
5- Atlas
6- IKO

My personal opinion,
1- Gaf/Elk - Tamko
2- OC - Certainteed
3- Atlas - IKO

If 10 roofers reply, you'll get 8 different list, maybe more.
They don't sell Malarky in my area.

I still have both the above mentioned IKO and Certainteed roofs I installed in the 90's that are problem free.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

And then for low sloped or flat roofs? Torch down or hot mop?


----------



## done4fun (May 16, 2009)

havent read all posts but those chingles are certainteed horizen shangles.they are an early version of the dimentional and were called a "shangle"as far as hot mop over torch.....i like torch for its ability to hold ponding water....but if it is a 3/12 or higher...you can use all ice &water sheild on whole area and shingle with dimentionals....also if you are good torch comes in a variety of colors or a much much safer alternative is gaf liberty peel&seal.hope i helped you out...i was certified by firestone when they first introduced torch down rubber bitumen:whistling

regards,

D4F


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

Depends on what your talking about.

A complete low slope structure, single ply of EPDM, PVC, etc.

Low sloped section such as a 6/12 turning into a 3/12 to cover a porch or a dormer with a 3/12 shed roof, i&w from eave to break and shingle.

Dead valley, torche down or metal.

Since 1979 I have only swung a mop on 3 residential roofs,
underlayment for tile roofs.


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

done4fun said:


> havent read all posts but those chingles are certainteed horizen shangles.they are an early version of the dimentional and were called a "shangle"as far as hot mop over torch.....i like torch for its ability to hold ponding water....but if it is a 3/12 or higher...you can use all ice &water sheild on whole area and shingle with dimentionals....also if you are good torch comes in a variety of colors or a much much safer alternative is gaf liberty peel&seal.hope i helped you out...i was certified by firestone when they first introduced torch down rubber bitumen:whistling
> 
> regards,
> 
> D4F


Sure torch-on can hold water,definitely not recommended.It will drastically reduce the life of torch-on.


----------



## nightingalematt (Jun 10, 2009)

That looks like a archetecual 3 tab shingle...weird probably a line from certainteed


----------

